# LARGE MUSKY in West Branch Reservoir



## Pete44224 (Jun 4, 2010)

I caught this huge muskie Monday October 17, 2016 when it was 80 degrees F outside. It was so huge it would not fit in the net. It was at







least 3 times longer than the net. The net diameter was 17 inches. I took 3 pictures with my smarter than me phone. I would like to hear replies. I have never caught a fish so HUGE before. I wanted to try my used Tracker 17 I that I just purchased.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

April 11th 2014. Caught from shore @ the dam. Never got a proper measure...but had picture blown up to 8x11 and measured her. The lure was 4 inches and stuck on her face. She came to 44 inches with the tail cut off a little in picture. I called it 47.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

By the way...hell of a fish! Way to go.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great fish! Hopefully I'll see it this Sunday.... I would guess 48" what a beauty!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> By the way...hell of a fish! Way to go.


Very nice fish also! Congrats to you.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

You need a bigger net! Great fish!


----------



## Pete44224 (Jun 4, 2010)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> By the way...hell of a fish! Way to go.


Thank for your congradulations. Have you caught other muskies there since? I may put my boat away for the winter.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Have caught several since and all from shore. None on purpose though...fishing for bass or eyes. Did have a monster hookup in my boat by the dam early last summer. Actually caught a muskie on the dam this year on 3-6-16 with my 5th cast of the year!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

It was brutal cold this day...new rod new lure and not even fishing for 5 minutes yet!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just think theres most likely bigger one,s out there, might need a bigger boat.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice musky! Now did you use the right gear? Handle the fish properly? Use the correct net? Revive the fish caringly? And most importantly NOT divulge the lake you caught that beauty in!! Hahaha, just kidding . Just getting a little agitated with all the posts about "seen these rookies throwing buck tails with spinning gear" and "these idiots didn't handle the fish right" and so on. We all have a right to fish for musky regardless of our gear or experience.


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Beautiful fish! Congrats.


----------



## Pete44224 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

All I know is that's one helluva musky! Congrats on a great catch!


----------



## Pete44224 (Jun 4, 2010)

polebender said:


> All I know is that's one helluva musky! Congrats on a great catch![/QUOT
> Thank you.


----------



## Pete44224 (Jun 4, 2010)

Fishinaddict said:


> Nice musky! Now did you use the right gear? Handle the fish properly? Use the correct net? Revive the fish caringly? And most importantly NOT divulge the lake you caught that beauty in!! Hahaha, just kidding . Just getting a little agitated with all the posts about "seen these rookies throwing buck tails with spinning gear" and "these idiots didn't handle the fish right" and so on. We all have a right to fish for musky regardless of our gear or experience.


----------



## Pete44224 (Jun 4, 2010)

I used a Walmart catfish pole since someone stole my 2 to 3 trolling rods in my driveway years ago. I used a line counter with 20# mono or poly carbonite line. No braided line. The net was to small to fit her. I brought her to the boat but not into the boat. I did not have to revive her since her head was only shortly out of the water as seen in the one photo. She was set free for me to catch her again. I would like to appreciate you for your concern on the safe and proper release for survival. I caught her in my double triple super top secret West Branch Reservoir. Please do not publicize it because then all the women will want me. I do not know if I should put my Tracker 17 away for the winter. I still have it in my driveway uncovered ready to go or work on. I have my larger telescoping rubber netted fish net in my boat to catch another muskie. The rubber net does not harm fish. My therapy is boating and fishing so I do not quack up. Angel Duck to the recue.


----------



## Pete44224 (Jun 4, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> just think theres most likely bigger one,s out there, might need a bigger boat.


I wonder if there are BIGGER ones out there?
My brand used Tracker 17 that I just purchased is big enough for me right now.


----------



## Pete44224 (Jun 4, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Great fish! Hopefully I'll see it this Sunday.... I would guess 48" what a beauty!


I wish you a very blessed fishing trip Sunday. I wish to see more posts from peoples to be more social and get out of my man cave.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Fishinaddict said:


> Nice musky! Now did you use the right gear? Handle the fish properly? Use the correct net? Revive the fish caringly? And most importantly NOT divulge the lake you caught that beauty in!! Hahaha, just kidding . Just getting a little agitated with all the posts about "seen these rookies throwing buck tails with spinning gear" and "these idiots didn't handle the fish right" and so on. We all have a right to fish for musky regardless of our gear or experience.


I never called anyone an idiot ! Just stated the fact that these fish need to be handled properly . There is alot of money put forward towards the stocking of these fish . The die hard musky guys and musky clubs donate alot of their money to keep these fish around . Its an investment for some of us , and all we want to do is keep our investment around !


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Someone else just posted on another thread how they fished west branch this past weekend and found 2 dead floating !! Wonder why?????


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

this is funny... he catches a huge musky, realizes its too big to net, quickly snaps a few pics and leans over the boat and unhooks the fish, releasing it completely unharmed to swim away alive and well... posts about it, only to ask about the size of the fish... and STILL gets lectured about safe handling... pffffft!!! HE did a better job of handling than any musky "pro" i've ever seen! LOL... you musky nuts just need to congratulate the guy and get over yourselves....
... and by the way Pete44... thats a GREAT fish and your a terrific angler fir releasing it! good job man!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I would took it home and baked it, maybe fish tacos. Nice fish man!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the proper way to handle a musky snob? .......jerks the lot of ya.

That is a saweet fish. Muskie that big are water dragons and that one is a BEAST. I have no clue on size but I'd guess nearing 50 inches but under it.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Pete...if you get a bigger net, you run the risk of never catching another giant. 
EB


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

OGF=Out to Get Food.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

SMBHooker said:


> What's the proper way to handle a musky snob? .......jerks the lot of ya.
> 
> That is a saweet fish. Muskie that big are water dragons and that one is a BEAST. I have no clue on size but I'd guess nearing 50 inches but under it.


You tolerate them, the same way Musky guys tolerate bass fisherman.


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bulldawg said:


> Someone else just posted on another thread how they fished west branch this past weekend and found 2 dead floating !! Wonder why?????


Their dead. They just float


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> What's the proper way to handle a musky snob? .......jerks the lot of ya.
> 
> That is a saweet fish. Muskie that big are water dragons and that one is a BEAST. I have no clue on size but I'd guess nearing 50 inches but under it.


That seems rude and over generalizing. Most of the muskie guys up there are incredibly nice dudes. 

Don't blame people for wanting to educate on safe handling for the angler and fish. Haven't seen anyone get flamed nearly as bad as you would a lot of other places. I'd be more bitter about guys putting the lake on blast if it was my home body of water ha.

Nice catch by the way.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

burnsj5 said:


> That seems rude and over generalizing. Most of the muskie guys up there are incredibly nice dudes.
> 
> Don't blame people for wanting to educate on safe handling for the angler and fish. Haven't seen anyone get flamed nearly as bad as you would a lot of other places. I'd be more bitter about guys putting the lake on blast if it was my home body of water ha.
> 
> Nice catch by the way.


Yeah, thats acceptable as long as it isn't a river one of the river snobs like to fish ;D


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Bulldawg said:


> I never called anyone an idiot ! Just stated the fact that these fish need to be handled properly . There is alot of money put forward towards the stocking of these fish . The die hard musky guys and musky clubs donate alot of their money to keep these fish around . Its an investment for some of us , and all we want to do is keep our investment around !


IM With you ............Know what your doing


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

And y'all wo see why this place isn't as busy and as open as it once was.

Nice fish! Great way to brake in a new boat!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

boss302 said:


> And y'all wo see why this place isn't as busy and as open as it once was.
> 
> Nice fish! Great way to brake in a new boat!


One can give general information that is useful without taking someone by the hand and giving them every specific on how to do it. It can be a fine line between being helpful and friendly or giving a spot away to many people who don't contribute anything and just looking for easy information and hand outs.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, welcome to the internet!


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

the dam casting for eyes always musky around have caught about 10 over the past 5 years caught on 3 inch twister released to be caught another day was alot of fun though!!!


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

9Left said:


> this is funny... he catches a huge musky, realizes its too big to net, quickly snaps a few pics and leans over the boat and unhooks the fish, releasing it completely unharmed to swim away alive and well... posts about it, only to ask about the size of the fish... and STILL gets lectured about safe handling... pffffft!!! HE did a better job of handling than any musky "pro" i've ever seen! LOL... you musky nuts just need to congratulate the guy and get over yourselves....
> ... and by the way Pete44... thats a GREAT fish and your a terrific angler fir releasing it! good job man!


100% agree thanks


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

On the bright side, I have learned a lot from the musky die hards on here. Thanks to them I have caught and safely released several fish (all but one being caught in WV). Being prepared and knowing how to hold and handle the fish is important. I realize that sometimes a catch and release can go wrong, but I see no harm in teaching new fishermen the proper techniques to handle these impressive fish.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It's one thing to offer the "proper technique" advice. It's another to tell someone they're wrong if they don't do it. Just because you love muskie, doesn't mean anyone else sees them as anything more than a fish fry.


----------

